# AOC 24G2U/BK vs Acer VG240YP Pbiip



## Akruze (Nov 22, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm currently looking to buy a 24" gaming monitor and I came across these 2 options that are very similar - both are 1920x1080 IPS 144Hz and have mixed reviews.
From your experiences, which monitor is better? In terms of no (or less) backlight bleeding, no ghosting, colour accuracy, warranty (very important to me) and general gaming performance.
The price difference for me is about 18GBP so its not an issue.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 22, 2019)

vgo24


----------



## Akruze (Nov 22, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> vgo24


Could you elaborate on why?


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 22, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Could you elaborate on why?


i couldnt, am not monitor enginering, just own it before i downgrade to 1080p
check this for clue:
*acer*
not sure how good on 144hz one, i only pay for 75 back in day


----------



## Akruze (Nov 22, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i couldnt, am not monitor enginering, just own it before i downgrade to 1080p
> check this for clue:
> *acer*
> not sure how good on 144hz one, i only pay for 75 back in day


Ah I see, thanks!!

Thing is I can't make my mind since there are mixed reviews on each monitor.. Currently the only difference I'm able to make from the reviews is that the AOC stand is better (quality, height adjustment).
I saw complaints on backlight on both monitor but some said they didn't have that problem.. Same goes for ghosting and colour accuracy.. I was hoping to here some personal experience of professional comparison.
No one even talks about warranty and build quality seems similar.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 22, 2019)

i still get goshting sometimes if the frame droped sudently, but it can be fixed by turn on vsync or just cap fps value, just can say that freesync actually not help much, i found it useless, anyway im sure yours definitly better since you were abt pay for 144refresh rate, as for me 60-75 cap is a no problem, theres no ghosting tearing whatever if the fpa cap stable


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 22, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Ah I see, thanks!!
> 
> Thing is I can't make my mind since there are mixed reviews on each monitor.. Currently the only difference I'm able to make from the reviews is that the AOC stand is better (quality, height adjustment).
> I saw complaints on backlight on both monitor but some said they didn't have that problem.. Same goes for ghosting and colour accuracy.. I was hoping to here some personal experience of professional comparison.
> No one even talks about warranty and build quality seems similar.



Color accuracy; its IPS, so you can calibrate it to 'no visible errors', not something to worry about.
Ghosting: these are likely panels with a strong overdrive so ghosting is inherent to it. (Its a 6 / 7.5ms GTG panel, so they need magic to get 1ms). Usually monitors like this offer different overdrive settings, some may work better than others. It will show up at high refresh, I'd take this for granted and see if it bothers you.
Overall these panels are likely the same internally or very similar. Get the one you like but check out return policies. If you can unpack and test > return with no questions asked, that's where you buy it. This way you can get around bad quality control without getting into warranty. Even if you do like it, but have for example lots of bleed or dead pixels... just get another.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 22, 2019)

AOC.

Same panel. Can't go wrong with either in terms of panel tbh.

Stand is better on AOC. Fully adjustable vs only tilt on Acer.

I can not confirm about this specific model but the Acer might also have this problem. I'm on mobile so can't link the time stamp but the gist of it is, pixel transition is slow on Normal overdrive setting. No worries, you can just choose Strong overdrive. But the overdrive settings is greyed out if you turn on Freesync and defaults to Normal, even if you chose Strong overdrive before.

edit: lol. I typed reddit formatting for hyperlinks.

Welp this source confirms it:


> When FreeSync is enabled, you won’t be able to use the Extreme response time overdrive option on this monitor which is a common issue for some of Acer’s gaming monitors.



While I tend to disregard this site cause they don't do their own hands on review, just aggregate info and impression from other people (reddit, forum, etailer customer reviews, formal review sites rtc.), but I like to consider them a Wikipedia of sorts.

And it's not a bug or problem. It's Acer locking it off plain and simple. Just like out of range "error prompt" when overclocking LG 24GL600F. LG don't want that.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 22, 2019)

There is a common misconception that IPS is better than TN ... not "quite" true.   Absolutely, yes .... the best IPS screens are better than the best TN screens.  But the best IPS screens cost a lot more than the best TN screens.   So if you are looking at budget priced alternatives, same price ... the very good TN id often going to be better  ... for gaming than the comparable priced IPS.

They both are 8 bit (6 bits + 2 FRC)  IGZO panels made by Panda .... I haven't looked much at the smaller ones, but the 4k models I looked at had response times of 

Min  9.5
Avg 11.2
Max 13.9

And lag times in the 25 - 34 ms range.   As with just about every monitor ever sold ... those tested times are far greater than the advertised.  That panel was advertised as 8 ms.  The problem with the 24" market was that gaming oriented IPS panels from AUOptronics were a bit expensive for the 24" space.  At 27" / 1440p, monitors go for about $600 ... at 1080p... $400 was the norm.  But this was to change before the holidays.   For gaming IPS monitors, should be looking at those with AUOptronics Panels.   New Monitors were released in October based upon the AUOptronics M250HAN01.6 which were reported to be both G-Sync and Freesync compatible..  The Acer XV253Q P was expected to sell for $200.  It's 2 months latenbut it's sure to be out before the holidays.   I'd wait.









						Acer unleashes new Nitro XV3 gaming monitors with G-Sync, speedy refresh rates
					

Refresh rates on the new Nitro XV3 Series start at 144Hz and run all the way up to 240Hz.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Akruze (Nov 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Color accuracy; its IPS, so you can calibrate it to 'no visible errors', not something to worry about.
> Ghosting: these are likely panels with a strong overdrive so ghosting is inherent to it. (Its a 6 / 7.5ms GTG panel, so they need magic to get 1ms). Usually monitors like this offer different overdrive settings, some may work better than others. It will show up at high refresh, I'd take this for granted and see if it bothers you.
> Overall these panels are likely the same internally or very similar. Get the one you like but check out return policies. If you can unpack and test > return with no questions asked, that's where you buy it. This way you can get around bad quality control without getting into warranty. Even if you do like it, but have for example lots of bleed or dead pixels... just get another.





Khonjel said:


> AOC.
> 
> Same panel. Can't go wrong with either in terms of panel tbh.
> 
> ...





John Naylor said:


> There is a common misconception that IPS is better than TN ... not "quite" true.   Absolutely, yes .... the best IPS screens are better than the best TN screens.  But the best IPS screens cost a lot more than the best TN screens.   So if you are looking at budget priced alternatives, same price ... the very good TN id often going to be better  ... for gaming than the comparable priced IPS.
> 
> They both are 8 bit (6 bits + 2 FRC)  IGZO panels made by Panda .... I haven't looked much at the smaller ones, but the 4k models I looked at had response times of
> 
> ...


A 27" wouldn't fit on my desktop unfortunately.. 

After reading your comments I decided to purchase the 24G2U. Amazon no longer sells the Acer directly and I prefer not to hassle with a DP cable. 
Also, I believe Amazon has a 30 day, no questions asked return policy which would be a good thing. Only downside is its currently out of stock and would be shipped within 1-2 months 
I don't mind the wait and if something better would pop up it'll be easy to cancel the order
All in consideration it seems from all your comments that the AOC is better by tiny bit, considering Amazon no longer sells the Acer which comes without DP cable and with crappy stand, I think it was the better choice 
Thank you for all the help guys!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2019)

This is a no-brainer for me: the AOC 24G2U/BK. Why? Because the stand has height adjustment. All my monitors MUST have height adjustment. Why? Because my desk does not. 

My chair has height adjustment, but my legs don't and I adjust my chairs for my legs, not my eyes and not my neck. My keyboard tray does not have height adjustment either. So my monitors must.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 22, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> This is a no-brainer for me: the AOC 24G2U/BK. Why? Because the stand has height adjustment. All my monitors MUST have height adjustment. Why? Because my desk does not.
> 
> My chair has height adjustment, but my legs don't and I adjust my chairs for my legs, not my eyes and not my neck. My keyboard tray does not have height adjustment either. So my monitors must.



Nothing a simple brick or a book cannot solve. Usually you set height once and never look back. Or you can buy a separate stand that also fumctions as a storage place for a keyboard, for 10-20 eur.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Nothing a simple brick or a book cannot solve.


Yeah if you want a nice home or professional office and nice office furniture to look tacky. I don't. A ream of paper or old phone book might work too, if you don't care how your desk looks. If in a repair shop or at work, then maybe fine. But not for me in my home office. 

And what if you want to lower the monitor? You can't do that with a fixed height stand.


Vayra86 said:


> Or you can buy a separate stand that also fumctions as a storage place for a keyboard, for 10-20 eur.


What good would that do? For one, as I noted above, I already have a keyboard tray - and it is built into (under actually) my desk. And it is already at the right height.

Nope - for me, I need a monitor with a stand that has height adjustment too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 22, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Yeah if you want a nice home or professional office and nice office furniture to look tacky. I don't. A ream of paper or old phone book might work too, if you don't care how your desk looks. If in a repair shop or at work, then maybe fine. But not for me in my home office.
> 
> And what if you want to lower the monitor? You can't do that with a fixed height stand.
> What good would that do? For one, as I noted above, I already have a keyboard tray - and it is built into (under actually) my desk. And it is already at the right height.
> ...



Just saying, its not necessarily a reason to NOT buy a monitor. You often find very cost effective panels in models without adj. stand, and I'd rather have them make a fixed stand to save money than a sacrifice on other aspects.

And about tidy... here you go - again, just to show OP it doesn't have to stand (  ) in the way of a monitor purchase. Fun fact, this monitor stand IS adjustable, I still prefer this - also for cable routing, as you can see. Even the light switches are under there.





If you want to lower the monitor... you remove the stand  Its not rocket science. I mean I get you, all other things being equal (including price), sure get the one with adjustable stand; but it usually doesn't work like that.

Either way, OP seems to have made a choice. *With *stand, so we can all sleep tonight


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Just saying, its not necessarily a reason to NOT buy a monitor.


 I never said it was. I said right in the very first sentence of my first post, "*for me*" height ajustment is a must.


Vayra86 said:


> If you want to lower the monitor... you remove the stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remove the stand? Yeah right. Then how is the monitor supposed to stand up or tilt? What if I only want it lowered 2 inches?

You don't care about an adjustable stand? Great! I don't care that you don't care. But "*for me*", of the two monitors suggested, which Akruze notes are very similar otherwise, it's a no brainer and I would choose the one with height adjustment.


Vayra86 said:


> I mean I get you, all other things being equal (including price), sure get the one with adjustable stand; but it usually doesn't work like that.


Of course it does. When given the choice of two monitors with similar specs and similar prices but one stand has height adjustment, then clearly it works that way. 

I fail to see why you are making such a big deal over what I clearly noted was "*my opinion*" "*for me*". You certainly are entitled to your opinion. But guess what? So am I.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 23, 2019)

I have IPS. The monitor only has tilt function but IPS's superior viewing angle does the rest.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 23, 2019)

Akruze said:


> A 27" wouldn't fit on my desktop unfortunately..
> 
> After reading your comments I decided to purchase the 24G2U. Amazon no longer sells the Acer directly and I prefer not to hassle with a DP cable.
> Also, I believe Amazon has a 30 day, no questions asked return policy which would be a good thing. Only downside is its currently out of stock and would be shipped within 1-2 months
> ...


yup no dp, only for 27 above, a rundown of gsync suport over freesync, so i would recommend aoc instead, but if you are okey with red team cards, acer is good enough


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 23, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I never said it was. I said right in the very first sentence of my first post, "*for me*" height ajustment is a must.
> Remove the stand? Yeah right. Then how is the monitor supposed to stand up or tilt? What if I only want it lowered 2 inches?
> 
> You don't care about an adjustable stand? Great! I don't care that you don't care. But "*for me*", of the two monitors suggested, which Akruze notes are very similar otherwise, it's a no brainer and I would choose the one with height adjustment.
> ...



Wow man. Chill the f out already, read back carefully because I never said your opinion was invalid. 

Im out


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's a link to PCmonitor's review of AOC 24G2:





						AOC 24G2U (24G2) Review | PCMonitors.info
					

A review of the AOC 24G2U (24G2). A 23.8" Full HD IPS model with 144Hz refresh rate, Adaptive-Sync and a generous colour gamut.



					pcmonitors.info
				




Quick comparison with Acer review on HardwareUnboxed shows the performance gap between those two when it comes to responsiveness. Scratch that, that was Y, not YP. Since they were both released about the same time they're probably using same IPS panel. The difference comes to down to stand (which can be fixed with monitor arm but increases cost) and QC (which is probably better for Acer). Both are 6-bit + FRC for pseudo 8-bit color output.

The only thing that would keep me away from 24G2 is AOC's reputation.


----------



## Akruze (Nov 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Here's a link to PCmonitor's review of AOC 24G2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the problem with AOC's reputation?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 23, 2019)

Akruze said:


> What's the problem with AOC's reputation?


Their QC doesn't seem so good, at least according to customer reviews on some of the online stores.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Their QC doesn't seem so good, at least according to customer reviews on some of the online stores.


I think it just depends on who you talk to - just like any other brand. 

AOC monitors are NOT known for having lots of extra features that some gamers may want. But they are known to be reliable, and affordable. 

FTR, I don't pay attention to user/customer reviews at retail sites - not unless there are many reviews complaining about the exact same problem with the exact same model number. 

The problem with user reviews is products are often down-rated because the Post Office delivered the box next door, the box looked like it fell off the FedEx truck, UPS delivered it a day late, the image on the website was different, or the user wanted blue instead of red. 

I pay much attention to forum poster reviews either. While many forum posters have lots of experience with a particular type of product, most don't have the technical training or test equipment to do a proper review.

Best to pay attention to the professional reviews.


----------

